# What was Lord of the Rings really about?



## Anamatar IV (Dec 27, 2002)

*Really now*

What was Lord of the Rings _really_ about? And I am not talking about deep things and things that make you think and morals and such. I mean what is it about?

And when you vote could you say something about why you said that?

1 for it was about the destruction of the ring

2 for it was about the war against the east

3 for it was about each member of the fellowships parts in the war.

4 for 'it was about ...something else'

I voted for 3. If it were about the destruction of the ring it would be much more narative. The books would focus in more on Frodo.

If it was about the war against the east there would be much less of a personalized (meaning naming characters) and more of a "war" book.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 27, 2002)

I voted for #3, but I'm not really sure why. I guess because it gives a lot of focus to each characters personal quest and development and/or destiny.


----------



## Precious (Dec 27, 2002)

hmm?...3, if those are my choices


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 27, 2002)

okay could a mod put in an option of '4' and 4 would be other. what would be some things for other, since you have one, Precious?


----------



## Precious (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *okay could a mod put in an option of '4' and 4 would be other. what would be some things for other, since you have one, Precious? *


 maybe this is just the romantic in me, but I felt like it was a story of commitment and devotion and that a few people can fight against evil and make a difference


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Really now*



> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *? And I am not talking about deep things and things that make you think and morals and such.
> *



So I mean like stuff straight out of middle-earth like stuff.


----------



## Eliot (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Really now*



> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *What was Lord of the Rings really about? And I am not talking about deep things and things that make you think and morals and such. I mean what is it about?
> 
> And when you vote could you say something about why you said that?
> ...



I agree with you, A IV.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

I'll vote for 1.Everybody who is part of the fellowship does his best in the contextual meaning of destroying the ring.Aragorn,Gimli and co. know they cannot win the war if the ring is not destroyed.They just try to give Frodo enough time keeping Sauron's lidless eye away from Mordor.Sauron believes the ring is on Gondor and that is why Frodo and Sam have the great opportunity to reach Mount Doom.So Aragorn and co. are have supporting roles and their mission is to protect Gondor,but also to keep Sauron's attention on themselves.
That is why I think it's one.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 27, 2002)

But in all that the fellowship minus 2 and boromir was doing their business do you think they were actually doing all that to distract Sauron? I fail to see how defeating Isengard would keep Sauron's gaze away. And when they stormed the Pelennor-do you think they did that to distract Sauron or to actually protect Gondor. Yes, the final battle at the morannor was solely to distract Sauron but all the events leading up to that have little to no connection with that.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

Defeating Isengard is part of their plan,because they need king Theoden's soldiers.They win and Sauron cannot miss such a thing.That can show him that the ring is eventually there.We all know that Isengard was very strong so when Saruman is defeated Sauron start thinking that someone is trying to use the ring.Of course the have to protect Mordor,but will they win if the ring is not destroyed?NO.Aragorn and co. try to protect Gondor while they are waiting the destruction of the One,because realize they cannot stop Sauron's armies for long.In this context we can say that they depend on Frodo and Sam.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 27, 2002)

the entire world depended on Frodo and Sam at that time but were Aragorn and co. doing all those deeds _for_ frodo and sam?

I dont see how Theoden's soldiers has anything to do with the ring being destroyed.

Gandalf and co. went to Rohan to help them-to release Theoden from Wormtongue's spell, to bring the flame of the west to battle, and give counsel to the king, and to try to overthrow Isengard.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 28, 2002)

I had to go for #1, because if that wasn't an option, Gollum couldn't be the main hero of the book!


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *I had to go for #1, because if that wasn't an option, Gollum couldn't be the main hero of the book!  *


 Gollum rocks!! (I just had to say that)


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 28, 2002)

Thank you! Where's my Gollum Fan Club when I need it?  oh well. sorry. I'm being evil and heading off subject. *hides*


----------



## Precious (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Thank you! Where's my Gollum Fan Club when I need it?  oh well. sorry. I'm being evil and heading off subject. *hides* *


 Oh, no!! Any conversation about the G-man, is a good one


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 28, 2002)

O god, lets not turn this into a Gollum as the hero thread, because he DEFINITELY WAS NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 28, 2002)

Here is a much simpler version of why I said #3:

The poll is *almost* like this: there is #1 which is Frodo and Sam's parts, there is #2 which is Aragorn, Gimli, Legolas, and Gimli's parts, and then there is #3 which is *almost* a combination of the two.

As I said earlier: if it was *all* destroying the ring then I would say #1.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 28, 2002)

You make no sense, dude. Read the books. The goal was to destroy the Ring. That's what Gollum did. Noone else. oh well. Go to the hero thread!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 29, 2002)

lol Yay. 

I think the book deals broadly with the waning of the Elves and the waxing of Men. I mean the Elves had been steadily leaving the coasts of Endor for millenia, and the LotR deals, I think, with the last glimmer of Elvishness before the strong kingdoms of Men.


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 29, 2002)

Well, I hope I'm making sense, but isn't it about all of those options?? 

I mean, the goal was to destroy the ring, the war was Sauron's way of trying to get the ring back (in part, and also in part to destroy opposition). Then the book used each character's role in the war as it's way of telling the story.
Perhaps it was really just about destroying evil??
OK, I'm confusing myself.

 eq


----------



## Beorn (Dec 29, 2002)

I (made and) voted for 4, other. It was about good versus evil, and like Lanty said the waxing of Men and waning of the Elves.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Really now*

Other: time and death


----------

